# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Ne dojavljuje mi..

## Slavica

Nest mi se zblesiralo, ne dojavljuje niti da imam PPe niti odgovore na teme   :Sad:

----------


## Pina

ni meni, vec danima. . .  :?

----------


## blis

Ima nas još. Meni ne šalje mailove od jučer popodne.  :Sad:

----------


## Slavica

Meni se cini da mu idemo na zivce   :Laughing:   Bude valjda onda bolje volje, pa ce poceti slati   :Grin:

----------


## branka1

Jel ima što novog po ovom pitanju?
Meni stvarno fali što mi ne dojavljuje već danima

----------


## Jana_zg

ni meni ali i zaporka bi mi dobro dosla, upala sam sa nekim mailom koji imam slucajno od prije, poslala sam zahtjev i nista.

----------


## blis

Nakon nedojavljivanja novih postova, račun mi je proglašen neaktivnim. Srećom, adminica (hvala joj :D ) mi ga je aktivirala, ali obavijesti o novim postovima još uvijek ne dobivam, pa je molim da i to riješi. 
Hvala puno!

----------


## anchie76

Pogledajte pls ovaj topic  Ne javlja mi na mail da je bilo odgovora na temu

----------


## Slavica

:D Ma kad tad ce se udobrovoljiti i poslati na koju obavijest, mi volimo njega i ona voli nas   :Laughing:

----------


## tiki_a

I ja sam već žalosna jer cijeli dan očekujem mailove, uredno se javljam i razgovaram i ništa   :Sad:

----------


## abonjeko

i meni se isto desava, ali interesantno je da mi se blokiralo slanje obavijesti o pp i od strane rode, a istodobno i od MMF-a...problem je ocito u serveru!!!

----------


## bebelina

Ni meni ne radi   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## retha

I kod mene steka,vec sam misla da je Iskon kriv al reko idem vidit i na Rodu. A dobro..nije tak strasno,al ipak vibram da se brzo popravi~~~~~~~~  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

e, a zašto vam je to važno?

----------


## retha

Zato sto se tako ne moram logirati nego sam procitam sto se odgovorilo na topicima gdje sam postala.  Ako se logiram nema sanse da se drzim samo svojih topica nego se totalno raskalasim i ostanem na forumu dulje nego sto sam mislla..

----------


## apricot

aha, tebi treba vanjska kontrola   :Laughing:

----------


## ornela_m

> Zato sto se tako ne moram logirati nego sam procitam sto se odgovorilo na topicima gdje sam postala.  Ako se logiram nema sanse da se drzim samo svojih topica nego se totalno raskalasim i ostanem na forumu dulje nego sto sam mislla..


Potpisujem vaznost ove opcije i prijavljujem da ni meni ne radi vec danima.

----------


## anchie76

Ljudi dragi, pa sta vi mislite da ja nisam svjesna vaznosti toga da forum DOBRO radi?  Mislite da mi je nuzno da me svakih nekoliko dana netko podsjeti da to ne radi?  :?   Rekoh da to trenutno NE MOZEMO rijesiti - nadam se da cemo moci uskoro.  A do tada mozete mi svaki dan i 10 puta dnevno natuknuti kako vam je to bitno, ali ja tu ne mogu napraviti bas nista  :Sad: 

Do tada, kad se ulogirate na forum, ne idite svuda nego odite na "view your posts" (gornji desni ugao) i tako lijepo pogledajte samo one topice na kojima ste pisali.

----------


## maria71

ne znaju oni kako je bilo kad i opcija view posts nije radila

pa smo "vadili " postove    :Wink:   i stalno smo postali hop,hop pa smo se snašli

prije 2 godine,čini mi se

----------


## anchie76

> ne znaju oni kako je bilo kad i opcija view posts nije radila
> 
> pa smo "vadili " postove     i stalno smo postali hop,hop pa smo se snašli
> 
> prije 2 godine,čini mi se


Ajmeeee, taj sam period potisnula totalno negdje duboko u podsvijest   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

a faza bez avatara..?

----------


## momze

> a faza bez avatara..?


e i ta faza je bila opaka.   :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

Joj dobro jeee.. Prestanite nabrajati te "faze" jer sam vrlo blizu depresiji ovih dana   :Grin:

----------


## Slavica

:Love:   Ma sve je ok i ovako dobro funkcionira  :D

----------


## bebelina

:Love:  anchie76

----------


## momze

> Joj dobro jeee.. Prestanite nabrajati te "faze" jer sam vrlo blizu depresiji ovih dana


kakva sad depresija, kad nam dolaze topliji dani!?
i k tome jos, svi te ovdje volimo!   :Love:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

meni nejavlja na mail kad dobijem pp  :? 

trazila sam i medju spamom al nema

----------


## apricot

sandra, daj šuti   :Laughing:

----------


## Slavica

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

evo   :Embarassed:   i pravim se kao da nista nisam pitala   :Grin:

----------


## retha

> aha, tebi treba vanjska kontrola


Nije mi smijesno kad me MM gleda kao sam prava ovisnica.. A jadan on, nemre citat kaj mi tu pisemo i ko zna sta si on misli u svojoj lepoj glavi..
anchie76,sve 5..svi se pravimo kao da ovaj topic ne postoji.. 8)

----------


## apricot

> kao sam prava ovisnica..


ma kakva si ti polovna ovisnica: pogleda broj svojih postova, a pogledaj moj   :Laughing:

----------


## bebelina

Uvatit ce mo te makar spavale za skatulom!

----------


## tiki_a

anchie sorry, ali od kada nemam mailove potpuno sam izgubljena i ne pratim teme kako treba, znam da se svi trude, ali moram se pojadati negdje   :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie sorry, ali od kada nemam mailove potpuno sam izgubljena i ne pratim teme kako treba, znam da se svi trude, ali moram se pojadati negdje


Pa ne kuzim. Ulogiras se na forum, i odes u gornji desni dio foruma i stisnes "view your posts" (pogledaj svoje postove), i lijepo i pregledno vidis SVE topice na kojima si pisala.

----------


## tiki_a

A čuj, nije to isto, kad dobijem mail, a na poslu sam stalno uz comp, odmah znam da se nešto događa na temi i tada pogledam. Razmaženo, ali eto takvi smo neki od nas... No dobro, profunkcionirat će i taj mail. Idem onako kako kažeš ...   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## retha

> retha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kao sam prava ovisnica..
> 
> 
> ma kakva si ti polovna ovisnica: pogleda broj svojih postova, a pogledaj moj


A vidi kad si ti pridruzen-a, a kad sam se ja pridruzil-a.   :Grin:  
Polako ali sigurno..
Anchie76, meni vise nis mi ne fali..totalno kuliram i ovak..vjezbam unutarnju kontrolu. I totalno sam ozbiljna.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Nije provokacija, nešto nam se dogodilo sa kompom, pa samo provjeravam je li prošla faza?  :Embarassed:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

> Nije provokacija, nešto nam se dogodilo sa kompom, pa samo provjeravam je li prošla faza?


Jos nista

----------


## malena beba

A JA SAM MISLILA DA SAMO MENI NE RADI...  :Laughing:

----------


## berlinka

Osim što mi ne dojavljuje, uvijek se iznova moram ulogirati, iako sam odabrala opciju automatskog ulogiranja.  :?

----------


## lucky day

> A JA SAM MISLILA DA SAMO MENI NE RADI...


i ja...   :Laughing:  znalo se ovo prije dogadjati ali ne ovak dugo...

----------


## Irchi

Cure, to je samo faza proći će   :Laughing:

----------


## rayna

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38355

----------


## rayna

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38355

----------


## rayna

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38355

----------


## anchie76

Evo sad sve obavijesti rade   :Smile:

----------


## Slavica

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  Ajme imam milion mailova, jeeeeeeeeeeeee   :Laughing:   Najbolji ste, najbolji   :Love:   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> Ajme imam milion mailova, jeeeeeeeeeeeee


Ja se jos nisam odlucila jel bi se smijala ili plakala   :Grin:

----------


## Slavica

Mene baš vesele   :Grin:   samo polako anchie   :Love:

----------


## bimba iaia

...ma meni ne pokazuje pp,a dobila sam mail obavjest...

----------


## anchie76

Pogledaj datum obavijesti - to su STARE obavijesti koje stizu sa zakasnjenjem.

----------


## upornamama

Da, i meni ih je danas stiglo 6, iz ozujka.

----------


## MalaSirena

A ja dobila obavijest o pp-u, a pp-a nema  :?

----------


## anchie76

> Pogledaj datum obavijesti - to su STARE obavijesti koje stizu sa zakasnjenjem.

----------


## zmaj

dobila sam punih 19stranica obavijesti o odgovorima na teme, privatne poruke...ajme koliko sam brisala :shock:

----------


## Larita

jeeeee  :D  :D

----------

a zašto stare obavijesti stižu sa zakašnjenjem?
 jooj juče u toku dana dobila sam preko 80 obavijesti  :shock:  :shock: , samo brišem, brišem

----------


## Mukica

zato sto smo popravili forum i ispravili neke greske
imajte razumijevanja
i meni je mailbox prepun prastarih obavijesti
al nece to dugo trajati

----------


## ornela_m

Hvala     :Kiss:   :Sing:   :Naklon:

----------


## lucky day

a ja se bas navikla bez obavijesti...  8) 
mislim da cu si iskljuciti tu opciju  :Grin:

----------


## bebelina

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  Zatrpana sam! Mislim da mi ih je stiglo preko 300, ali neka  :D 
HVALA  CURE!!  :Love:

----------

